# problems with card reader, please help!



## inigobarrio

Hello, I hope someone can help me with my problem. When I bought my pc with its card reader, windows explorer had 4 removable disks, which were the card reader slots. Nowadays, they have disappeared! I think it could happen since I update my windows. Does anybody know how can I solve this problem??? maybe changing any parameter of the BIOS??? Thanks in advance. Bye


----------



## jjsevdt

Do you have drivers for the reader?  Can you see it in the device manager?


----------



## inigobarrio

Don't have drivers, the reader is a Gigabyte GO-C61LA 9-in-1 Flash Memory Card Drive (Black). I couldn't find any drivers on gigabyte site. I can't see the reader in the device manager, it seems that it's not recognized. Don't know what to do next. Do you?? Many thanks


----------



## jjsevdt

How does it hook up to the mother board?  (IDE cable, USB, etC)?


----------



## inigobarrio

Through a IEEE 1394 conector. Don't know anything about it, need help! Thanks again


----------



## jjsevdt

Is this an external or internal device?


----------



## Vampiric Rouge

Did you try putting a card in it? Some times for one reson or another windows will make them go away until you put some thing in it...


----------



## kof2000

very possible you need drivers, when i formatted my laptop's factory os the drive dissappears and i have to download from hp site.


----------



## inigobarrio

It's an internal device. I think maybe some parameter of the BIOS, but know nothing about firewire. Inserting a card doesn't change anything, windows doesn't recognize it. Don't have drivers, gigabyte site doesn't seem to have it, that's only for me of course! hehe


----------



## inigobarrio

device manager:


----------



## inigobarrio

Sorry, I was wrong, I have found that the card reader is connected to the motherboard through USB pin. The Firewire cable is for the IEEE1394 slot that is included on the card reader panel. Any suggestion??


----------



## jjsevdt

I think you should try putting a card in to see what it does, and post a screen shot of windows explorer.  Thank you


----------



## inigobarrio

Windows explorer does nothing. Nothing appears inserting or not a SD card, just the DVD, the DVD RW and the HD.


----------



## inigobarrio

Any other suggestions??? I don't know what more to do, need help!! Thanks


----------



## inigobarrio

Well, I succeed!!! I just re-plugged the USB conector of the motherboard and that's it!!! Now, my cards are recognized. Maybe a pin is not connecting as it must be. Thanks for all answers I had. Bye!


----------

